# IBS and male erectil disfunction (impotence)



## zimmer

Hi everyoneI have noticed that there is a very close link between IBS and male erectil disfunction (impotence). The worse you feel from IBS the "smaler







" he will stay. And when you feel better all the libido apears at once







. Has anybody experienced this and has a solution?RegardsCris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

I dunno....it was never easy to perform when someone was ripping my gutrs out either. Does not seem to be desired by either party involved.Solution? Let us put it this way...I am 16 years older than Latin my wife and since I have been in remission there are no complaints and I do not take Viagra. But if I screw up and stray off my diet all the strippers in the world are not going to get may attention, to but it in plain language that nay man can understand. Seems the only solution is get rid of the symptoms and the rest will take care of itself.MNiceLibido


----------



## ohnometo

Now you guy's might not have any problems when you see these Wild West Virgina Huddle Club dancers toothless...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

OhMyGod







That is NOT the mental-picure I wanted to start the day off with...sheesh...It's bad enough I have to stop in them clubs and see them when I travel through WV without you having to remind me!!!Q: What's the difference between a toothless W.V. stripper and Carmen Electra?A: About (2) six-packs.







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa

ROFLOL!!!!I promise not to say a word about all the "Men's Clubs" in Reno or the legal brothels...







But seriously, I don't have a problem with libido normally, but yeah, when someone is ripping out your guts and stomping on them, I have zero desire. None. Nada.I think that's a pretty common reaction to any painful condition, esp. one that involves some not so polite bodily functions.One more reason to get into control of the situation, eh?Lisa from Nevada(but a born and bred California girl!!)


----------



## zimmer

MNL, Donna and LisaThank you for your funny posts







, but seriously, is this common among male IBS sufferers?By the way, I haven't been in WV nor seen toothless strippers














with my guts upset







. I am 47 and love my wife. I feel realy bad not beeing able to make her happy that often.Cris


----------



## bonniei

I couldn't find this thread so I started another thread. It is nothing funny. It might help someone. The link is http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000330


----------



## ohnometo

ZimmerI know that was a serious question....and when we feel bad that is the last thing I want to think about..Bob would always kid me that he was trading me in for a new one...I never got upset I would say please do to give me a break







I dont know if it was wrong or not but I had to take care of myself when I wasnt feeling good and I didnt want the pressure of sex hanging over my head ...I didnt need to to think about that for sure.There is alot of times I felt guilty about it but I worked through it...soem howYou will start to feel better soon and everything will work out...The toothless dancing women was for Mike


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

OK ZIMM sorry for the jokes...."Thank you for your funny posts , but seriously, is this common among male IBS sufferers?"Seriously, yes for those I have spoken to and become friends enough with, and from many years of personal experience (I am 50 and have had so called IBS since at least 8 or 9 as I remember, been in rmeission 8 years now) this is almost the rule.Part of course is physical as it is difficult (unless you are 17 and have the testosterone level of a male rabbit) to become aroused when in this kind of pain...and part of it is psychological, of course...can one not help thinking "what if" should an event occur during the act?I will say, though, when I was younger I can remember many occassions with "understanding" females this was only a problem for as long as the actual episode was going on. Even if I took 10 Bentyl and Phenobarbital while the attack occurred...when I was "empty"...well, no fear obviously when its done and there was no delay in getting back to business.I will skip the adult details...you know what I mean.Some medications can, uh, can dull the reaction for awhile in several ways as well.But this is not an unusual probalem at all and bears no reflection on the actual capabilities of the hardware, or software as the case may be.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa

Hi Cris,I think in a round about way, we are all trying to say that we've all been there- male or female.Its one more aspect to this awful condition and one that is shared by MANY painful, chronic conditions.YOu sound like a very nice guy and I am sure your wife knows you love her and that does go a long way with us ladies- physical relationship or not.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## bonniei

You sure have a way with words, Mike, LOL. I don't want to say any more in case this gets moved to the Adult meeting place.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Yeah I think we stayed in bounds so far on the topic and supplied the requested input.


----------



## zimmer

Hi everyone,I have no words to thank you all. So many times I felt so alone. You see IBS was not known in Argentina where I live since about 10 years ago. Still many doctors do not know it exists or if they know, they have no idea how to treat it. I remember 19 years ago when I came back in 1983 after living 2 years in Houston/Texas where one of my daughter was born I came back with a littel laptop PC. I had no idea what was wrong with me. I allways felt so bad. Now after a long trip I slowly get the clue and the whole picture of this disease. Thanks to persevere thousands relaps over years, to internet, to ibsgroup.org, to Mike NL, to everybody of you and my wife who still thinks all is in my head.So thanks again for advice and jokesCris


----------



## WashoeLisa

Cris,You are more than welcome. YOu are not alone at all in this. It makes me sad that your wife thinks this is all in your head. If it makes you feel any better, most illneses were thought to be "all in the head" until they found the ACTUAL cause of it- and that includes Crohn's, epilepsy, MS and the list goes on.I am so glad you found us too!Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

CRIS:Hey, just because you are in Argentina does not mean that there is no hope. There are some systematic ways of approaching this IBS thing yourself with the right guidance and a few basic tools.You should be able toget this book delivered to you there:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 That link goes right to Amazon.com. If and when you get it, come over here with any questions and we can help you work up some things that should help you with your symtoms dietarily.It could be worse. You could be in Colombia, no?







(Hey I am allowed to make that joke. MrsNL is Colombian...so StephanieNL is, uh, Colamerican? Amerombian? I know she speaks 4 year old Spanglish already....







) Took me a whole afternnon one day while babysitting to figure out she was yelling at me to help her find some clean underwear..."Daddy Dady please give me som 'calsones'!!" ???? Man I wnet through every colombian food in the house, sausages, arepas, you know name it "This honey?" NOOO! Calsones!!!" [spelling???]







Finally she pulls down her pants turns her "butt to be, sticks it out and grabs the waistband."CALSONES DADDY!!! These are dirty!!!"







Underwear...duhhhhh....MNoLatino


----------



## zimmer

Mike,thanks for your suggestion. I already ordered:Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: The Complete Guide to Their Identification and Treatment [Paperback] By: Jonathan Brostoff, Linda Gamlin I saw it on one of your posts. I have also been in contact with LEAP. I might go to Florida to have a blood test in October or earlier if I can.Please send regards to MrsNLStephanieNL and tell her to teach you spanish







so we can arrange for you a conference for Argentine gastroenterologists.As an example: sausages are "chorizos" (spell tshoreesos) in Argetina.I hope Lisa will come with you. May be she can talk to my wife about what is in our heads







and what not







. Lisa: you don't need to learn spanisch, she speaks very good english.Jokes beside, I would be glad to meet you in this wounderfull country. It is very cheap now for tourists. (example 1 filet of best meat 300 gr in a restaurant costs 3-4 US$)regardsCris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

"tell her to teach you spanish so we can arrange for you a conference for Argentine gastroenterologists."After almost 10 years together this is clearly a futile pursuit. yeah I have some basic phrases down, and nouns and stuff are OK, chorizo is one of them (got a freezer full of those weird dark smelly Colombian chorizos), but no matter what I do I just am brain-dead when it somes to Spanish as a mode of communication.GERMAN came easy when I was young. Maybe because I was raised in the environment of my grandparents and that whole part of the family being german Immigrants who fled the Kaiser...no no the roll the Ruler....). When I hear a foreign language my brain just automatically clicks from english to its fuzzy lexicon of German words. Trying to get a Spanish lexicon in there at this point has proven futile. Spanish, [sigh], I just cannot get it. When I am with here large family down in Miami for the holidays, for example, it is like being in a room with hundreds of people speaking gibberish at a phenomenal rate.







But they all know and accept the fact that MNL really stands for:MikeNoLinguist


----------



## zimmer

Mr MikeNoLinguist or Herr MichaelKeineSprache







?You wouldn't belive it, my parents are German and I speak the language perfect. I do have German citizenship and work at the german embassy in Buenos Aires. I was born in Argentina. So may be we join somebody in the family tree (back in year 1593)So I was raised in german and spanish and then the english had to be squeezed into my head.Viele Gï¿½sse aus Argentinien (did you get that)or muchos saludos desde aquï¿½.Cris


----------



## Auroraheart

Cris...go to the Adult IBS side and see if anyone there can give you more detailed help. The link is: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=7


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Wie gehtes ihnen? ( aus Amerika!)(Talk about rusty..."spricht klein bisschen"... "ss" since my computer won't make the right symbol for "zwie s"Muchas saludas desde aqui("many greetings from here"?)Auf widersehen. Ich habe zu viel arbeit heute. Aber, Monntag ist Monntag, jah?MNL(Is this german or what: My true last name is 'Hoffman'. One great grandfather, step-great grandfather, was "Adolph Tiedman" and another "Fritz Niederstrasse". Grandm wore out bith of them and ,ived to 102! The Hoffmans died young. Secrets revealed!)


----------



## WashoeLisa

Hi Cris,I would LOVE to talk to your wife! I can understand Spanish and French- but I only took a year of German, so that's a bit rusty.Just don't ask me to speak any of those, because I haven't had the practice it takes to keep those skills in about 15 years!And I am German too! My German family came here in the late 1800's, so we've been here awhile. My English (as in UK) family came here in the 1600's, so I am pretty much All-American after so many centuries.You know, Cris, my family and I will be in Florida in Sept- I am sad our visits won't overlap!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## PeacefulHart

Only English and French leave this lips, Mike. Regarding the male sexual dysfunction issue, my husband also has IBS as well as a neurological disorder that render him almost completely impotent. Caverject to the rescue !! That is, if you guys aren't afraid of a tiny needle? The spouse says he hardly feels it when he gives himself the injection. I think of it as foreplay. Now THAT's being creative !!He also usually has to go to the bathroom a few times while we are "in process". I use that time to keep my interest level UP.The result is that his interest level stays UP..... We went through 4 urologists before we found one who was enlightened and progressive enough to treat my husband effectively. Good thing too... the doorknob was getting old.Hope this is within acceptable conversation bounds???


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

"Only English and French leave this lips, Mike. "Hubbie is a lucky man....Frankly, I never quite found GERMAN to be as, uh, sensual(?)a language to utter during the vigors of love...compared to French it sort of always made me feel like it was nighttime at POW camp...and I was Sargent Schultz."Hope this is within acceptable conversation bounds???"







I think so, but if we go further Jeff will start playing the theme song to "Outer Limits"







MNL


----------



## PeacefulHart

In that case, it's probably best if we don't go where no man has gone before.... at least not while engaged in German coos.


----------



## zimmer

Hi Lisa"I would LOVE to talk to your wife! I can understand Spanish and French- but I only took a year of German, so that's a bit rusty."thanks a lot. It is very kind from you but I know my wife and she is very hard in changing her mind. For example: I just had a big fight about my nutrition experiments. I was on a diet free of milk, cereals, eggs and of course coffe and alcohol. I only ate meat, poultry, fish, vegetables and some fruits. I felt a lot better (lesser gas,cramps and D) but I lost about 7 kg. I am 1,85 m tall and weight 73 kg now. I used to have 80 kg but felt very bad and had to take diferent medications which I quit with my new diet. My sexual drive improved a littel bit but she says (and that is true) I look like I am coming from a concentration camp. So I realy apreciate your intentions but I think it is useless. No words will convince her. Only facts (Cris beeing healthy, with energy and sexual improvements). The point is: unless I can figure out which foods I have to discard and then eating a lot of the allowed ones, I will be either skin experimenting with exclusion diets or getting more weight but feeling bad eating almost everything. So I have to deal with that and with my wife telling me all day IBS has nothing to do with the food intake. Ask Mike wat dealing with a latina full of passion means (if his wife is colombian and very understanding women then he is one of the lucky few ones). The point is my first wife was "understanding" (realy she didnï¿½t care about me). I had no reactions from her. Now with my actuall wife who realy cares a lot but I think in the wrong direction it is very tough. Anyway Lisa, thank you a lot.To PeacefullHeart"Regarding the male sexual dysfunction issue, my husband also has IBS as well as a neurological disorder that render him almost completely impotent. Caverject to the rescue "Yes I also use use caverject. It has no side effects on guts and vision like viagra has. But the real challenge is to be completly healthy with no add ons. I would prefer knowing you each one talking about times when dealing with IBS was still a mistery and then going out to heliskiing at a skiresort.I am afraid that sooner or later we all will find the path.And to you Mikediese Frauen machen uns das Leben schwer







!Cris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Quickies...oop sorry bad choice of words..."if his wife is colombian and very understanding women then he is one of the lucky few ones"hey you know that "Latina" and "understanding" are mutually exclusive to the point of being an oxymoron...like "jumbo shrimp". ;"diese Frauen machen uns das Leben schwer "Ich weisse, das stimmt. (spelling wrong probably)It is very very difficult to come to a quick soultion for the physical symptoms and the social consequences that htis syndrome brings to our lives. I lived as you for over 30 years, and it cost me MORE than one marriage...it is hard for some people to cope with what the syndrome brings to your life, even if they love you. It is very hard to love selflessly...almost impossible...unless it is a person who fulfills a need by being with someone with a chronic illness. Those people, male or female, are hard to find.But there are solutions, none simple, but there are effective ways of reducing the symptoms and improving the overall health. Lets' say this, I am 50 and with the IBS in remission there is no problem...esp. since I did lose the concentration-camp look as well myself along with the other hassles.I may not be as good as I once was, BUT I am as good once as I EVER was!







Look, listen to the others, read, and take what makes sense to you and you can commit to do and do that.







MNL


----------



## zimmer

Hi MLNDu hast ein grosses Herz. All your posts give hope and a human/rational basis to find the way out off this big puzzle.My heart feels good now.Thank you very much.CrisP.S. latina Frauen haben aber andere sehr gute Eigenschaften. Nicht war?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

LOL







Ja, das ist richtig!Auf wiedereshen, meine kinder! Ich habe zu viel arbeit....







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa

Hi Cris,Well, you know if I could help, I would.I know that Todd and I are very rare in our relationship. We get along great and try to understand each other as best we can- including all my illnesses and his hobbies of cars, trains, Disneyland and such.(((Cris)))Lisa


----------



## ohnometo

LisaIf you husband loves trains..I have lived with a train engineer for 15 years and he has worked for the RailRoad for 28 years...It was his first job and I am sure he will never leave now


----------



## PeacefulHart

A word of advice from experience........ Stop trying..... and just be


----------



## WashoeLisa

Hi Donna,OH my GOSH! Todd will be so excited when I tell him about your engineer!!







He's the guy that makes a u-turn to get caught by trains when we make it across the intersection just before the gates come down for a train!Lisa


----------



## zimmer

Hi Lisa,Sorry I was busy to answer. Again thank you very much. After a big fight with my wife about my diet (I had only vegies and meat)I agreed to eat more of everything. Now I only exclude cereals (not rice). To my surprise I can mantain and gain weight and feel acceptable well. I think I have found the major culprit food that harms me. I do think that there are other unidentifiedones that I should avoid. As I expected with all your nice posts my sexual life improves as I feel better








.Lisa, hope you can jump out the car before the train hits your car.







My regards to you and else friends







Cris


----------



## overitnow

Hello Chris,Now Zimmer wouldn't be short for Badenzimmer would it? Do you/did you smoke? I used to suffer from both conditions. I know the cigarettes caused the sexual problem; and I've they certainly were one of my triggers.I, too, am not as good as I once was, but nearing 60, I'm better than I'm going to be.Mark


----------



## WashoeLisa

Hi Cris,I am so glad you are finding some of the problems and feeling better!!







And yes, I may need to jump out of a car one of these days to avoid a train! LOL







LisaP.S. Mark, Loved your quote about being better now than you will be!


----------



## zimmer

Hi Mark,No I'm a not smoker since I was 17. 30 years later I do not think there is a link with past smoking. On regular smokers I do belive that it has some influence since blood irrigation is a central point in erection and smokers offen have problems with irrigation in legs. I once new a man who had both legs amputated because of smoking habits. I can't tell if the surgeon left him with his male functions intact







I do think that I'm going to be better with 60 than now since I'm sure to get a complete control over my food intolerance soon







How do you do with IBS and food. Do you see a conection.RegardsCris


----------



## overitnow

Hi Chris,First it was the cigarettes, then it was alcohol, then it was fat, then dairy, then spicy, then acidic... It was a good thing I could tolerate soy or I would have been in really big trouble. No dietary changes ever really improved things, I would just develop new triggers. Then I discovered a supplement that has treated it. Now I eat anything. (And the increased blood circulation solved the erectile problems.)Good luck getting your food intolerances under control.Mark


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Mark..."Now Zimmer wouldn't be short for Badenzimmer would it? "I got funf deutschemarks that says it is







MNLWHOOPS"Euros" not DM


----------



## zimmer

"Then I discovered a supplement that has treated it"Mark: can you reveal your secret supplement?Zimmer is short for Zimmermann my last name. Zimmer in german means room. The man from the room. Badezimmer is where most IBS sufferers spend half their life having fun reading books or magazines.







Therefore my nickname could be Badezimmermann = The man from the bathroom







Cris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Ah, close but no cigar...I also assumed you had shortened yourself to the 'Bathroom'. You get 5 Euros.!MNL


----------



## bonniei

LOL. BTW all you guys you might be looking for love in the wrong places. Anyone thought of that?


----------



## zimmer

bonnieibathroom is the right place before and after looking for love. And it should be close. So it is important too.







Or has your question a different meaning?Cris


----------



## bonniei

LOL . No I was just speaking in general terms


----------



## PeacefulHart

By the way, Mike, if you're as good once as you used to be... that's all that matters...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

Absolutely, sort of. Sometimes one good, long well-aimed pass wins the game as surely as a short, constant, ongoing controlled passing game.I guess when we are young we are likened unto the 49ers West Coast Offense...and as we age we are likened unto Al Davis long-standing "Raiders Philosphy"...stretch the field and go for The Long Bomb. Ah, now we are the Kenny Stablers of our day!As Old Al always says, "Just WIN baby!"







MNL


----------



## aghast

> quote: Zimmer is short for Zimmermann my last name. Zimmer in german means room. The man from the room. Badezimmer is where most IBS sufferers spend half their life having fun reading books or magazines. Therefore my nickname could be Badezimmermann = The man from the bathroom


HAHAHAHA! Classic one, Mr. Carpenter!


----------

